# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الأربعاء  17/3/2010

## Ehab M. Ali

** ولا تزال تداعيات مسلسل النيل الازرق/فهيمة حيث رفضت ادارة القناة الجلوس مع المطربة فهيمة حيث أفاد الاستاذ بابكر صديق مقدم برنامج نجوم الغد والاستاذ الشفيع عبدالعزيز مدير البرامج بالقناة بعدم وجود بوادر للصلح وأكد الشفيع عدم وجود نية للصلح مع (تلك الواعدة) حسب قوله ولكن يمكن أن يسدوا لها النصح باعتبارهم الاكبر سنا".. ومن جهة أخري رد الموسيقار د.عبدالماجد خليفة علي الفنان كمال ترباس بقوله ان ترباس مجرد فنان شعبي لا يستطيع تذوق أعماله وقال(الاعمال الوصفتها بانها باردة حنسخنها ونجيبها ليك عشان تشربها كويس ما انت قلت سليقة باردة وبدون لحم) وزاد بان الحانه لم توضع لترقيص أصحاب العمم الزائفة.

** الشاعرة روضة الحاج شاركت في الندوة التي أقامها اتحاد الكتاب التونسيين بتونس وقدمت ورقة عن صورة المرأة العربية في كاتباتها.. من جهة أخري تستعد الشاعرة روضة لاصدار ديوان شعري يحمل عنوان (ضوء لاقبية السؤال) الجدير بالذكر أن عددا" من دور النشر العربية قد قدمت لها عروضا" لنشر أعمالها.

*** قناة النيل الازرق تقدم هذه الايام برنامجا توثيقيا" مع الشاعر محمد طه القدال بعنوان (عُشرة الايام) ويستضيف الشاعر أزهري محمد علي والممثل الشاعر جمال حسن سعيد والمطرب عمر خليل.

**** الفنان القلع عبد الحفيظ أعلن عن نيته في مقاضاة الدكتور عمادالفضل حيث أتهم الاخير الاول بالتغني بنشيد (لون النار أصفر وأحمر) والذي بثته الاذاعة الرياضية fm 104 .. الفنان القلع عبدالحفيظ قال ان معرفته بالدكتور عماد محدودة جدا" ولم يسبق لهما التعاون مع بعضهما. الجدير بالذكر أن نشيد (لون النار أصفر وأحمر) هو عمل يمجد المريخ ولكن الذي تغني به في الاذاعة الرياضية هو الفنان عبدالجليل أبو حراز وليس القلع عبدالحفيظ.

***** مركز ميوزيكولجي للتدريب الموسيقي يستعد هذه الايام لاطلاق النسخة الثانية من (مهرجان العقل والروح) والذي يهدف لتقديم انماط مختلفة من الموسيقي السودانية ويقف وراء هذا المهرجان الموسيقي الشاب وعازف الكمان حسام عبدالسلام مؤسس أوركسترا الاحفاد وعضو الفرقة القومية للموسيقي .. ويلاحظ بعدم وجود نشاط موسيقي منذ مهرجان الخرطوم للموسيقس وتوقف فرقة السمندل وفرقة عزة.

****** 
شمار تحت تحت..
مذيعة معروفة تعمل في قناة معروفة كانت الاسبوع الماضي بصدد استضافة شاعر كبير (علي الهواء مباشرة) وقبيل الدخول للاستديو سألت المذيعة ضيفها (يا أستاذ وريني أسالك عن شنو)؟؟؟
غضب الضيف وخرج من مباني القناة وغاااااااادر .. بينما ذهبت المذيعة للمدير في مكتبه وحكت له ما حدث و(ضحكوا وسخروا) من الشاعر الكبير.
بالله شوف 


*

----------


## محمدمناع

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

بس باهندسه افركانو ما يلاقيك
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك الصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------

